# Suicide due to small penis



## UtahCrip (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh! My Goddess

Man kills self over genital size

AFP
Singapore, April 20, 2006

An 18-year-old Singaporean student committed suicide last month because he was convinced his penis was too small, a report said on Wednesday.

State Coroner Tan Boon Heng said the case highlighted the importance of sex education in schools and recommended the details be forwarded to the education ministry, the Straits Times reported.

The teenager, who was not named, jumped from a building on March 3. A suicide note explained why, an investigation to determine the cause of death said.

"He said it was not due to the stress of his examination, but it was more about his physical development... He still knew there was something wrong with his body parts," said the report quoted by the newspaper.

It said the teenager had confided in his mother in October 2005 that he was worried about the size of his penis. She took him to a clinic where a doctor said it was normal for an Asian man and prescribed multi-vitamins.

State Coroner Tan said the boy's case showed that even in the age of the Internet when information can be easily obtained, "the less informed also become victims to junk information and worse, untruths."

Psychiatrist Daniel Fung, deputy chief of the child and adolescent department at the Institute of Mental Health, said the teenager might have been suffering from depression.

"It might be more about depression than his private parts being too small," Fung told AFP.

"Sometimes depression can lead to delusions about how you look and how you are. It makes you see things from a dark perspective."

-----------------------
* hope he wasnt a member here. *


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 25, 2006)

just cause i maqde him feel bad about how big mine is and how small his is, he didn't have to jump...


----------



## king nothing (Apr 25, 2006)

if my dick was that small
id probly kill myself to


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 25, 2006)

Shyt, I'm black and my shyt is the average size (measured this week). Though I expect my black genes to start kicking any moment now as soon as I turn 18!!!lol Or else I will be next in line to commit suicide.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 25, 2006)

i wonder just how small it was anyway
edit: at dimez...if u expect something to change at 18...you don't have real tall people in ur fam do u that grows late?  cause shit don't change much when ur 18...


----------



## king nothing (Apr 25, 2006)

for someone to be depressed
im guessing 3-4 inches erected or below


----------



## Sieg (Apr 25, 2006)

The average Asian has 5" so it should be there, but still, suicide over it. 
Was there public humiliation not mentioned?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 26, 2006)

well i saw a video recently, and needless to say, 3-4" is a blessing for the guys in the vid


----------



## king nothing (Apr 26, 2006)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> well i saw a video recently, and needless to say, 3-4" is a blessing for the guys in the vid




wow:amazed


----------



## Sieg (Apr 26, 2006)

I see vids like that all the time. I just don't make much of it cause i'm more interested in the women =/


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 26, 2006)

this wasn't a porn vid though, it was a howard stern contest


----------



## Sieg (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh, that one... yeah


----------



## Iruka-Senpai (Apr 26, 2006)

Gosh damn......


----------



## baconbits (Apr 26, 2006)

LOL!  I think you guys missed the funniest part:



			
				UtahCrip said:
			
		

> She took him to a clinic where a doctor said it was normal for an Asian man and prescribed multi-vitamins.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 26, 2006)

The vitamins or the doctor?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 26, 2006)

guess she took him to see if it was normal or not, and he said it is?


----------



## baconbits (Apr 26, 2006)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> guess she took him to see if it was normal or not, and he said it is?



I just thought it was funny that the doctor thought that being asian it was normal to have a small penis.  I heard it as a social myth and as a joke but I didn't think it was true...


----------



## king nothing (Apr 26, 2006)

heprobably went to an asian doctor to!


----------



## sonnie_skies (Apr 26, 2006)

This is actually rather sad.  The link to the article isn't working for me, but what I gleaned from the first post kind of depresses me.  I'm glad I'm a woman, at any rate.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

No offense, Singaporeans. *die in laughters*

He must have not heard of the penis enlargement surgery. It costs only about 10 thousand US dollars or less. 

I heard it from a friend of mine


----------



## king nothing (Apr 26, 2006)

you say only 10 thousand like its nothing lmao thats alot but hey if you got the money shoot why not


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 26, 2006)

Man...what a LOSER.
I pity asians of both sexes to be honest.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 26, 2006)

Heh, tough luck i suppose. 

That guy had pretty low selfasteam to kick the bucket for that.


----------



## Aman (Apr 26, 2006)

Aww, I feel kinda sorry for asians.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Apr 26, 2006)

you should take his lead utah


----------



## broken_eyeliner (Apr 26, 2006)

he prolly saw pete wentz's (fall out boy) well peter and felt bad for himself?? 










			
				~RAGING BONER~ said:
			
		

> Man...what a LOSER.
> I pity asians of both sexes to be honest.




how come u pity asians of both sexes??


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 26, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> you should take his lead utah


fucc outta here. i'm paccing no need for suicide.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2006)

This guy's life would have been terrible anyway. Women hate men with small penises.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 26, 2006)

How would the cops explain that to his parents?


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Apr 26, 2006)

:s,that's fucked up.....cough* size doesn't mather (haha,sadly not true:s)


----------



## XxShinzouxX (Apr 26, 2006)

Dude, thats just crazy, killing yourself over the size of your equipment...i'll never have any trouble with that  but thats not the point, its just like...in the smallest acronym I can think of::

*WTF!*


----------



## kapsi (Apr 26, 2006)

Only in modern society...and that's not funny at all.


----------



## Jink (Apr 26, 2006)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> She took him to a clinic where a doctor said it was *normal for an Asian man* and prescribed multi-vitamins.



I think I should quote this


----------



## XxShinzouxX (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey, he wanted alternate sources, but honestly? Did like all the girls turn him down when he showed them his..well...you know what I mean, or was he looking at some sort of stupid website that was about how to enlarge your penis?


----------



## semperfi (Apr 26, 2006)

that sucks


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 26, 2006)

small as in, in boner or normal


----------



## king nothing (Apr 26, 2006)

small as in small ,period! buddy!!!! olol


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 26, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> This guy's life would have been terrible anyway. Women hate men with small penises.


O___o now thats wrong.. <.< i prefer smaller actually.. too big= booooring ^^

but i feel sorry for him  i am soo glad im a girl O.o


----------



## king nothing (Apr 26, 2006)

ma'am hev u ever had sex?
now suppose a man with a giant ding dong comes to you and tries to squirm his way through
how is that boring oppose to a man that comes in with a tiny tiddler that slips and slides all around barely inching in?


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 26, 2006)

king nothing said:
			
		

> ma'am hev u ever had sex?
> now suppose a man with a giant ding dong comes to you and tries to squirm his way through
> how is that boring oppose to a man that comes in with a tiny tiddler that slips and slides all around barely inching in?


yes i have had sex.. and i think that bigger ones are in the way 
(and i must be one of a million with this opinion <.<)

wel, respect my thoughts and that's that  (you won't change my mind anyways)


----------



## king nothing (Apr 26, 2006)

never said i disrespected you just thought it was odd 

lol


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 26, 2006)

king nothing said:
			
		

> never said i disrespected you just thought it was odd
> 
> lol


lol
indeed, you never said that  but i just explained myself  (and yes, i am ODD.. <.< in all ways)


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 26, 2006)

lovewitches said:
			
		

> yes i have had sex.. and i think that bigger ones are in the way
> (and i must be one of a million with this opinion <.<)
> 
> wel, respect my thoughts and that's that  (you won't change my mind anyways)


the sad thing is you just probably got about 10 new anonymous reps for your comment.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 26, 2006)

king nothing said:
			
		

> ma'am hev u ever had sex?
> now suppose a man with a giant ding dong comes to you and tries to squirm his way through
> how is that boring oppose to a man that comes in with a tiny tiddler that slips and slides all around barely inching in?




Have you ever had sex???

Sometimes it takes more than just a big ding-dong ( Dude WTF!! ) And some thrusting to get the woman going real good.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 26, 2006)

lol i feel sry for him at least my black genes did some thing good cuz i got skills when it come to "that" and i dont down mind going down ether if any one wants to know


----------



## king nothing (Apr 26, 2006)

GhosT said:
			
		

> Have you ever had sex???
> 
> Sometimes it takes more than just a big ding-dong ( Dude WTF!! ) And some thrusting to get the woman going real good.




thats what small men say,.......................


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 26, 2006)

king nothing said:
			
		

> thats what small men say,.......................



ture very ture


----------



## Bubbles (Apr 26, 2006)

That story is really quite tradgic

XX


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 26, 2006)

king nothing said:
			
		

> thats what small men say,.......................




that's what poser's say. ^

You obviously think you can just put it in and be done with it, and the woman will be satisfied


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 26, 2006)

Take it easy fellas. No need for direct insults. Please. ^^


----------



## Bisuke (Apr 26, 2006)

this is just plain freaky...

>>

I think I'll have a talk with *lovewitches*.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 26, 2006)

i guess the sterotypes are ture for blacks and asians


----------



## king nothing (Apr 26, 2006)

GhosT said:
			
		

> that's what poser's say. ^
> 
> You obviously think you can just put it in and be done with it, and the woman will be satisfied



wtf bro did you even read what i fucking said did you get somewhat of a hint that it was a joke

I THINK I KNOW THAT JUST STICKING YOUR COCK IN ISNT GOONNA DO MUCH

im sorry

peace

and i think its hilarious you even say the word poser lmao


----------



## Toby (Apr 26, 2006)

Why can't we just invent chemicals to increase the size of people's penises when its this bad? Just stop making weapons for a few years and focus on penis-medicine will give us great results. Maybe even world peace...Followed by world orgy.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 26, 2006)

Lots of girls don't care aboud dong size, or even sex, there's alot of women who are just fine wether they are screwing or not.  He could have no doubt met a girl and been set for life with her


----------



## mister_manji (Apr 26, 2006)

^if only he'd waited and found that girl.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 26, 2006)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> i wonder just how small it was anyway
> edit: at dimez...if u expect something to change at 18...you don't have real tall people in ur fam do u that grows late?  cause shit don't change much when ur 18...




Hmm, well I am taller than my father, and at his age, he ain't growing any taller. I don't know much males in my family that are blood and taller than me, since I don't live close to them, but I can just hope. And now you are scaring me NS! I wish you didn't tell me that! OMG, I'm not gonna be one of those black men that have huge monsterous cocks? How can I live on!?   lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 26, 2006)

yeah u r kinda fucked, start reading kama sutra


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 26, 2006)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> yeah u r kinda fucked, start reading kama sutra




Wow, I never really knew about that until now. Just checked up on it (summary and pics) and it is very interesting. Wow the Indians knew their stuff. But that really gives me an idea of improvement. Thanks. Reps for ya!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 26, 2006)

That story just made my day.

I mean jeez if he's that woried, just go on e-bay and order a Sweedish Penis Enlarger.

I swear Vanessa its not mine!


----------



## pi321 (Apr 26, 2006)

siegprime said:
			
		

> The average Asian has 5" so it should be there, but still, suicide over it.
> Was there public humiliation not mentioned?



really? i'm 15 and azn (pure chinese) and mine is at least 6.5" semihard (cant measure hard correctly b/c of the curve)...hmmm well, this is disturbing...when u have lots of pressure, a small thing can really push it...


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Apr 26, 2006)

That's just sad killing yourself over something you can get surgery to make it bigger, guess he thought about his lil wee wee too much to think about it.


----------



## dilbot (Apr 26, 2006)

definatley been on some porno....


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 27, 2006)

king nothing said:
			
		

> and i think its hilarious you even say the word poser lmao



May i ask why???


----------



## Fear The Mullet (Apr 27, 2006)

Considering average size for the world is like 4-5 inches,(yes that means most of you little pissants are bullshitting) just how small was his dick, serisously?!

And also, a chicks clit is like an inch into her cunt, thats where she draws maximum pleaseure from. I'm not saying tis bad to have a large penis, its not like I have a winky dink or something myself. If I did however, I wouldn't give a crap. Its all in the girth anyways, you need your happy camper to push up against her  walls for her to get pleasure. You DON'T need to fuck her ovaries or something .

And penis enlargement surgery, serisouly WTF? What has society come too? Do we measure our worth by how far from our body our sexual organs protrude? This is worse then the whole craze of getting super skinny in girls. I'll say this only once, skinny chicks are nasty. You need girls with a lucious ass man. What the hell are you gonna grab when doing them? Ever think of that. When you reach around and grab on, do you want something to squeeze, or do you want like handle bars there? serisously. It sickens me what people do, and believe they must do to "fit in".


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Apr 27, 2006)

The name of this thread is the best part of it all.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 27, 2006)

i wounder if this topic is going to wind as some thing dum like post your penis size topic

anyways Cuz iam dum i strat frist 

n-H 7.13
H 8.56

mabye when iam 18 iam goin to have a 12 ich that wounld be O.D but pill are werid i feel sorry for any one who going to use them cuz then they have to go to the place and buy it and every one will make fun of you the your goin to have to kill youself


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 27, 2006)

pi321 said:
			
		

> really? i'm 15 and azn (pure chinese) and mine is at least 6.5" semihard (cant measure hard correctly b/c of the curve)...hmmm well, this is disturbing...when u have lots of pressure, a small thing can really push it...


*the user can not post due to the fact he is pissing himself in laughter at the moment, please try again later*


----------



## Yasha (Apr 27, 2006)

We will never understand what the hell is in their minds. Every year there is one or two Singaporean teenagers who kill themselves because they _only_ got 99 marks in their math or something like that. They are crazy perfectionists. o_O


----------



## akuma11 (Apr 27, 2006)

Nowadays people kill themselves for any stupid reason.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Apr 28, 2006)

iam feel like killing my slef right now for even posting in the topic


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

Wtf He killed him self cause he didnt have a big penis He was probably a disturbed little man


----------



## C?k (Apr 28, 2006)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> The name of this thread is the best part of it all.


 
I know, it just pulls people in rofl


----------



## BW879 (Apr 28, 2006)

Fear The Mullet said:
			
		

> Considering average size for the world is like 4-5 inches,(yes that means most of you little pissants are bullshitting) just how small was his dick, serisously?!
> 
> And also, a chicks clit is like an inch into her cunt, thats where she draws maximum pleaseure from. I'm not saying tis bad to have a large penis, its not like I have a winky dink or something myself. If I did however, I wouldn't give a crap. Its all in the girth anyways, you need your happy camper to push up against her  walls for her to get pleasure. You DON'T need to fuck her ovaries or something .
> 
> And penis enlargement surgery, serisouly WTF? What has society come too? Do we measure our worth by how far from our body our sexual organs protrude? This is worse then the whole craze of getting super skinny in girls. I'll say this only once, skinny chicks are nasty. You need girls with a lucious ass man. What the hell are you gonna grab when doing them? Ever think of that. When you reach around and grab on, do you want something to squeeze, or do you want like handle bars there? serisously. It sickens me what people do, and believe they must do to "fit in".



QFT man!
Personally, I don't give two shits about how big mine is, like the phrase goes, "It's not the size that matter, it's how you use it." Anyone who would actually get penis enlargement would have to be really messed up in the head or something, cause I know I don't want some weird doctor messing around with my penis on an operateing table (unless the doctor were a girl and hot and even then, we wouldn't be doing sergery  ).


----------



## Zhongda (Apr 28, 2006)

hmmmm poor kid!
size dozn really matter.. <- joke!
if your penis is under 7 inches (which is the normal size of any man) i advise that you also commit suicide. 
*pets 8 inch penis*


----------



## dilbot (Apr 28, 2006)

lolz haunter its WIDTH not length..... not ANY man has 7 inches, it depends on your race, orientals-small penis black ppl- HUMONGOUS


----------



## el zilcho (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah, the thread topic does kinda scream for commentary. Hey, I suppose it depends what you put your stock into. Some people kill themselves over grades, some over that realization that they've wasted however many odd years of their lives... I guess our departed friend was just a _little_ (no pun intended... really...) too focused on sex to let it go and perhaps get a sports car or whatever people do to overcompensate.


----------



## Rin <3 (Apr 28, 2006)

~ Masamune ~ said:
			
		

> :s,that's fucked up.....cough* size doesn't mather (haha,sadly not true:s)


Haha. I laughed XD

wow he's that depressed :amazed


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 28, 2006)

I hope this doesnt become a compare our E-penises kind of thread (wait yes I do).


----------



## zeN323 (Apr 29, 2006)

Damn the poor guy must of had low-self esteem...there are different ways of pleasuring a women not just wit a big ass cock lol...All women are different and if your lucky enough to find a women who cares how you use it (and most women agree) then you hit the jack pot.


----------



## Dommy (Apr 29, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> We will never understand what the hell is in their minds. Every year there is one or two Singaporean teenagers who kill themselves because they _only_ got 99 marks in their math or something like that. They are crazy perfectionists. o_O



Omg, that's crazy. 

*On topic: *
The news is terribly shocking and unbelievable.


----------



## king nothing (Apr 29, 2006)

this is makin my penis hurt


----------



## Sakashi (Apr 29, 2006)

king nothing said:
			
		

> for someone to be depressed
> im guessing 3-4 inches erected or below


rofl, 3 inches. that sure is depressing.


----------



## Yasashiku (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm sorry, I'm not trying to be racist to anyone here, but how come foreign people are so stupid about the penis? The other article with a guy shoving a pencil down his penis to erect it... and now this? My god... they have pills for it, and penis size really doesn't even matter that much...


----------



## Sisu (Apr 30, 2006)

Who would kill themselves over a matter such as this? What a goddamn waste..

You can laugh about it all you want but to be truthful it´s a fucking shame


----------



## Kineas (Apr 30, 2006)

I live in Singapore. 
I've read the article in the local press. 

He killed himself over exam stress and depression too. It wasn't just about the penis size, people. That just happened to make for better selling headlines, so it was emphasised over the other primary factors.


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 30, 2006)

> I'm sorry, I'm not trying to be racist to anyone here, but how come foreign people are so stupid about the penis? The other article with a guy shoving a pencil down his penis to erect it... and now this? My god... they have pills for it, and penis size really doesn't even matter that much...


Too the ladies it does


----------



## meekozy (Apr 30, 2006)

.......Penis, penis, penis, penis, penis, penis

PENIS

I can't believe that people would actually commit suicide because of their penis


----------



## Ashura (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey in my book you cant help with your born with........though I guess he was weak m ind and thought killing himself was a great idea.


----------



## Edgecrusher (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm average size. Sex is important of course, but not to that extent! O_O


----------



## Cecylia (May 1, 2006)

Last guy I was with was average or a little below, and the sex was *incredible*. Seriously, its how you use the equipment.... if i were to simply lay down with a big one just going in and out would be boring.


----------



## Roy (May 1, 2006)

I bet mine was a giant compared 2 his


----------



## Rin <3 (May 1, 2006)

Lol. How big is it, Gaara? D:^


----------



## Tony Lou (May 1, 2006)

The size does'nt matter is something people says to cheer up men wich has small penises. Anyway the guy should'nt kill himself because that.


----------



## ecelipse (May 1, 2006)

to me if my penis was small but i still have sperms i think it is jut okay .but if i have a small penis and no sperms thats another story


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

thats messed up...
He must of had a really small penis to kill himself

I mean 1-2 inches

I would probably go insane with that small a penis
knowing theres 8 year olds with bigger ones then me

Anywayz...if he was so smart didn't he know there was surgery
to make it bigger???


----------



## Dark Schneider (May 3, 2006)

This isn't surprising. People are stupid. Now, I am  waiting for an article where a woman committed suicide because of small breasts   

This isn't an important issue, so why is it in the Cafe?


----------



## Akatsuki_4ever (May 3, 2006)

People are just idiots. And as for the person who was racist against Asians "I Pity All Asians" be thankful this is an anonymous Forum, or I would have killed you by now. I believe in equality and I hate racists. If I see you I swear I'll K!@*(* you. (You can ask Division 11 of the Toronto Police if you dont believe me.) 

back on topic...

LMAO this is A NARUTO Forum...Wonder why NO ONE has mentioned EVERYBODY's PENIS DUDE, SAI!!!

Sai: Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis...


----------



## Harlita (May 4, 2006)

hahahah no kidding. I was actually browsing through looking for the Sai jokes.


----------



## Dynasty (May 4, 2006)

uthacrip should suicide cause of his small penis azwell


----------



## Centeolt (May 5, 2006)

Some people need to get a life....really!!


----------



## heavy_rasengan (May 6, 2006)

Akatsuki_4ever said:
			
		

> People are just idiots. And as for the person who was racist against Asians "I Pity All Asians" be thankful this is an anonymous Forum, or I would have killed you by now. I believe in equality and I hate racists. If I see you I swear I'll K!@*(* you. (You can ask Division 11 of the Toronto Police if you dont believe me.)
> 
> back on topic...
> 
> ...



I am not racist but I fucking hate gay people. Most Gay people know my name. They call me the "Homo Slayer" 
Sometimes I walk into town and people run away from me. Who ever does run away, i kill those bastards and if they manage to escape, mark my words I will hunt them down and rip their homo organs apart into peices. Warning to all Gay people. The Homo Slayer is in the wild and bloodthirsty. I *will* find you and when I do, I will tear ur lungs apart and pull your bones out from your mouth. MUHAHAHAHAHA
Yes, I am evil but only to Gay people.


----------



## THE GOOD MORNINGABLES (May 6, 2006)

> She took him to a clinic where a doctor said it was normal for an Asian man and prescribed multi-vitamins.


um.... if he was depressed... why the fuck did they give him multi vitamins?


----------



## Saes (May 6, 2006)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> She took him to a clinic where a doctor said it was normal for an Asian man and prescribed multi-vitamins.




hahahaa yeah right multi vitamins


----------



## Vile.47 (May 9, 2006)

I'm so disgraced I'm a Singaporean.. at least I'm not like him. =D


----------



## Heldensheld (May 9, 2006)

Dang, I was like only 7inches when I was in my teens and as days grew on till 21 or 22, my girlfriend commented on how gracious the size was  . I felt proud to become a sailor >!


----------

